# Hertz WinISD Files ?



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have the *Hertz WinISD Driver Files* ?

The download link on the Elettromedia-USA site is broken/dead and I can't seem to find them anywhere else.

Was anyone lucky enough to get the ZIP file while the link was active, that wouldn't mind sharing the files ?

If you wouldn't mind sending them to me, I would appreciate it as I am trying to figure out an enclosure for my ML3000.

Thakns.
Allan
[email protected]


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. All taken care of.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Let me know if you need tips on setting a filter for cabin gain. Larry Frederick ran through some great winISD tips for the area reps a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> Let me know if you need tips on setting a filter for cabin gain. Larry Frederick ran through some great winISD tips for the area reps a couple weeks ago.


That would be great. Thanks.

I am trying to walk the fine line of SQ & SPL with the box, as I am only running 600w RMS mono from an Audison SRx2s to my Hertz ML3000 and want to maximize output, while maintaining SQ......the big canundrum......lol

The box is going into a 1989 Skyline GTR, roughly the same size interior as a 240sx coupe.

*I don't know if this matters either, but:*
- All interior is vinyl covered and/or plastic trim ?
- All seats are leather (front & back).
- floor carpet and headliner are the only 'soft' material ?


This is essentially a BAD Photoshop job with the back seat taken out and ready for sound deadener application. Box will be end-to-end in trunk, angled front, firing through back seat (seat modified as it will NOT be sat in). This is to keep me from having a RATTLING TRUNK  ....last but not least, PORTED through OEM Speaker holes in rear deck and bolted in from inside for anti-theft.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Piece of cake- run a ported box tuned to 44-46 hz. Probably one port will do and keep in mind that it's volume needs to be added to the internal volume that the program gives if you plan on running it internal.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> Piece of cake- run a ported box tuned to 44-46 hz. Probably one port will do and keep in mind that it's volume needs to be added to the internal volume that the program gives if you plan on running it internal.


Sounds too easy....lol

With a single port, should I place it in the rear deck hole closer to me (directly behind) ? or the the hole further away/opposite diagonal to me ?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Won't matter enough to worry about.


----------

